#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  "Ενεργειακές" εστίες & οικολογία

## SMBD

...

----------


## Efpalinos

Η χρήση των χαρακτηρισμών "ενεργειακό" και "οικολογικό" είναι στη καλύτερη περίπτωση προβληματικοί. Απλά βοηθούν να ξεχωρίσουμε διαφορετικές "γενιές" προιόντων και τεχνολογιών σε σχέση με το "ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο" (στο οποίο θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται και η πρωταρχική ενέργεια κατασκευής, τυποποίησης, κλπ.) όπως και με  άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που κάνουν τη χρήση τους "φιλική" στο περιβάλλον και στον άνθρωπο.

Για παράδειγμα  ένα βαρέλι πετρελαίου από το Καναδά και ένα από τη Σαουδική Αραβία (ίδιας χωρητικότητας) έχουν διαφορετικά "ενεργειακά ισοζύγια". Ενώ εμπεριέχουν την ίδια περίπου ενέργεια (5800000Btu) το κόστος παραγωγής και οι περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις είναι πολλαπλάσια στο πρώτο. Ειδικότερα, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν σωστό να χαρακτηρίζουμε ως "ενεργειακό" ή "οικολογικό" οποιοδήποτε μηχάνημα ή προϊόν (μια εστία, μια μηχανή εσ. καύσης, κλπ.) που η λειτουργία του βασίζεται στη καύση ορυκτών καυσίμων. (μη ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας, ρύποι, αέρια θερμοκηπίου, κλπ.)

Ένα ενεργειακό τζάκι ή εστία απαιτεί προσεκτική μελέτη διαφόρων παραμέτρων και μπορεί να έχει απόδοση 70-75% σε σχέση με 30-35% που έχει ένα τζάκι "κλασσικού" τύπου. Μερικά από τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά μιας ενεργειακής εστίας είναι ο καλύτερος & πιο αποδοτικός έλεγχος του θαλάμου καύσης, της εισαγωγής αέρα (οξυγόνο), των θερμικών απωλειών (καυσαέρια), του τρόπου μετάδοσης της θερμικής ενέργειας. Επιπλέον ορισμένοι τύποι ενεργειακών τζακιών επιτυγχάνουν καλύτερη καύση (ή και δευτερεύουσα καύση καυσαερίων) που συντελούν σε λιγότερους ρύπους. Αν η ξυλεία προέρχεται από ανανεώσιμα δάση ακόμη καλύτερα. Ένα καλοσχεδιασμένο ενεργειακό τζάκι, με σωστή εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πιο φιλικό στο περιβάλλον και στον άνθρωπο σε σχέση με ένα τζάκι παλαιού/ ανοικτού τύπου.

----------

Samdreamth

----------


## Samdreamth

Συμφωνώ, ο όρος "ενεργειακός" είναι λίγο προβληματικός, ειδικά έτσι πως χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα. Απλά με τον συγκεκριμένο όρο θέλουν να δείξουν τον καλύτερο βαθμό απόδοσης που επιτυγχάνει + τις καινοτομίες που ήδη ανέφερε ο Νίκος. Δεν παράγει ενέργεια χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια μορφή ΑΠΕ ενώ παράγει ρύπους. Όμως, σε σχέση με το συμβατικό τζάκι αν πχ βάλουμε χ τόνους ξύλα, τότε θα πάρουμε ψ btu από το συμβατικό, ενώ τα ψ btu σε ένα "ενεργειακό" μπορούν να παραχθούν καίγοντας ψ/2 τόνους ξύλα. Οπότε αυτόματα και οι εκπομπές μειώνονται στο μισό, δηλ. το περιβάλλον επιβαρύνεται λιγότερο. 

Γενικά σε όλα τα προβλήματα ρύπων που σχετίζονται με καύση, τρεις είναι οι συνήθεις τρόποι αντιμετώπισης:
1) Pre-combustion treatment (καλύτερη ανάμειξη καυσίμου και αέρα κλπ)
2) Combustion - treatment (αύξηση του βαθμμού απόδοσης της καύσης)
3) Post-combustion treatment (πχ παγίδες αιθάλης, water injection, καταλύτες, κλπ)

----------

Efpalinos, mred-akias

----------

